# Wyndham Panama City Bch - 3/19 to 3/26/16 - 7 nts 2 br PREZ



## wjappraise (Feb 13, 2016)

PRESIDENTIAL UNIT. Renter must be at least 21 years old to complete the check in process. 

SPRING BREAK GETAWAY AT Panama City Beach Check in on Saturday, March 19; check out Saturday, March 26. 7 days and 7 nights. 2 Bedroom Presidential Reserve -sleeps 6 - 2 king beds, and one sleeper sofa in the living room, jacuzzi tub in the master bath.

Only $700 for 7 nights. Here is a great deal on a great room at Panama City Beach . . . 7 nights and 7 days at this premier resort.

I have a 2 Bedroom PRESIDENTIAL unit. The 2 BR Presidential unit sleeps up to 6 people, has 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, 1 jacuzzi tub, fully functional kitchen complete with dishes and appliance, and a dining room.

The resort has numerous pools, hot tubs, and of course, the GULF OF MEXICO. A great spot for a family vacation. I have the room booked for 7 nights (actually I do have two other 7-night stays - March 26 - April 2, and March 13 - 20)

Please PM or email me for more details.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 15, 2016)

Still available. Got some interest.  But no closed deal yet. This won't last long at this price. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 16, 2016)

This week is still available. . .


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 17, 2016)

The March 26 - April 2 is gone.
Still have:
March 13-20
March 20-27
March 27- April 3.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 20, 2016)

Still have the three dates available. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 22, 2016)

Bumping to top. ,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rj44 (Feb 23, 2016)

Interested in the March 27th week.  Do all the rooms have an ocean view?  Are there any other fees involved?


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 23, 2016)

rj44 said:


> Interested in the March 27th week.  Do all the rooms have an ocean view?  Are there any other fees involved?



The 2 bedroom presidential suites all have gulf (ocean) view.  No additional fees or taxes for the room.  You will need a photo ID at check and they will require a credit/debit card - used in case you charge something to the room, etc.  But there are no additional fees you will be expected to pay. 

Thanks for checking.
Wes


----------

